
Chrome 65 blocks you by default from taking screenshots in Incognito mode - plurby
https://android.stackexchange.com/q/192104/42220
======
lern_too_spel
Same as Firefox Focus and other privacy-oriented browsers.
[https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/03/07/chrome-65-blocks-
in...](https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/03/07/chrome-65-blocks-intrusive-
ads-includes-new-security-features-apk-download/)

------
ktpsns
Blocking screenshots on this level sounds wrong. The operation system UI
should make clear when and how other apps are recording the screen. As an app
developer, I should not be bothered with avoiding screen captures.

Breaking this functionality breaks the lowest common denominator of data
sharing: Taking a screenshot. One of the reason to make a screenshot is just
because an application misses a proper data export functionality.

------
daveheq
I use Incognito for all kinds of non-privacy things just because they're one-
time searches like political or or how-to or just stuff I don't care to have
Chrome try to auto-suggest or auto-populate or even show in history (even if
it's completely innocuous and non-adult), and taking screenshots is very
valuable to me when I'm submitting to forums, so this change is overly-
restrictive and I'm not seeing a way to change it in settings.

Also, QA and dev teams use Incognito for "clean" testing, and screenshots here
are very valuable for showing others what you're seeing (especially if they're
not in the same office or area), such as when they're pasted to a ticket
board.

I honestly don't see the reason for this restriction; if it has something to
do with Recents (which the source code change ticket implies), then I don't
know how that makes sense either, as I have Chrome tabs in Recents disabled,
and I can't see how this benefits the user unless Google employees'
significant others busted their salacious Incognito usage... but that's
punishing the innocent as well and telling every user they're not capable of
"doing it right" even if that's their knowing intention.

------
moonka
I have to imagine this is a bug, and not a feature. I'm not sure what the
rationale for this would be.

~~~
craftyguy
The rationale is preventing other apps, that have permission either explicitly
or implicitly, from taking screenshots of pages you are viewing.

~~~
daveheq
I guess I don't understand how Google restricting the user with hardware
button presses from taking screenshots is required to fix an issue of other
apps taking screenshots invisibly through software... this "fix" seems
nonsensical and overly-restrictive to the user.

If Google's Android really can't tell the difference between a physical user
and a software app, there's something seriously wrong with Google or Android.

------
parliament32
It makes sense (same reasoning as Signal blocking screenshots) but it should
really be toggle-able in Settings.

------
exabrial
/head desk

